
Microsoft divests from Israeli facial-recognition startup - ajaviaad
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-03-microsoft-divests-israeli-facial-recognition-startup.html
======
samizdis
> Microsoft also said Friday it is still divesting its stake in the startup,
> and will stop making minority investments in companies that sell facial-
> recognition technology.

> The company based in Redmond, Washington, said that the audit underscored
> the challenges of being a minority investor in a company selling sensitive
> technology because it may not have enough oversight or control over how the
> technology is used.

Well done, Microsoft. A principled stand and one worth applauding.

------
pinkfoot
iSentry is the one to keep your eye on.

